# lite blue typhoon



## spoker (Feb 2, 2017)

anyone know if this color was a short run for typhoons?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2017)

opaque blue used in 74.


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2017)

thanks,im goin to take a look at it,curious about the darker blue in front of the seat and behind the seat and the seat down tube,from the pics it looks like it was done well but we shall see


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2017)

looks like a shadow to me.


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2017)

thats what i was thinkin,i guess its worth a look at,i like low production bikes


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 2, 2017)

Seat post clamp looks painted blue.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 2, 2017)

Worth a look for sure.  That is funky on the paint.  Hopefully they might have the seat and grips.  Tough to find.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep, someone definitely did a partial repaint on that puppy. And they did a very nice masking job instead of feathering it out. Uh oh, better get Maaco!


----------



## Familycar123 (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice find!!! Keep on eye out 1973 or 74 opaque blue hollywood for parts seats and grips..


----------

